# التحكم بالحاسب الالى cnc



## احمد عادل عبد الله (31 مايو 2009)

بالله عليكم اريد برنامج محاكاة للcnc


----------



## abo_slaim (1 يونيو 2009)

http://www.ncplot.com/


موقع الشركة 

مرفق البرنامج مع السيريال 

تورنت


----------



## abo_slaim (1 يونيو 2009)




----------

